# Easy Navy Job



## worldtraveller321 (15 Dec 2008)

What are the more easy Navy Jobs.

One that is easiest to get into and fulfilling.

Would a Botswain be a good position. for someone to start at a mature age? about 35?

Is a good way to get into the navy?

Or do people in the position treated badly?


----------



## hugh19 (15 Dec 2008)

From a hardcore and long time sailor. If you want it easy go away and DO NOT apply. We have enough lazy slugs.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2008)

Civillian........

Civilian is easy.


----------



## Marshall (15 Dec 2008)

worldtraveller321 said:
			
		

> What are the more easy Navy Jobs.
> 
> One that is *easiest *to get into and fulfilling.
> 
> ...



 :rofl: your looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Dec 2008)

worldtraveller321 said:
			
		

> What are the more easy Navy Jobs.
> 
> One that is easiest to get into and fulfilling.
> 
> ...



I see fast food in your future.... :


----------



## CountDC (15 Dec 2008)

now now - play nice.  I think he mis-typed that.  He is not looking for an easy job, he is looking for one that is easiest to get into.  Now if you want to pick on something about his post how about the:

Would a Botswain be a good position (tick tock tick tock)

and

or do people in the position treated badly (sounds like officer material there,   ;D)


----------



## Harris (15 Dec 2008)

I hear Captain of the ship is an easy job.   >


----------



## CountDC (16 Dec 2008)

large quarters, personal butler/maid/cook, own bathtub, XO to do everything for you - extremely hard job  >


----------



## Harley Sailor (16 Dec 2008)

sledge said:
			
		

> From a hardcore and long time sailor. If you want it easy go away and DO NOT apply. We have enough lazy slugs.



Wow, big words from a LS with 11 years reserve 9 reg.  Are you scared of someone taking your spot?



			
				worldtraveller321 said:
			
		

> What are the more easy Navy Jobs.
> Would a Botswain be a good position. for someone to start at a mature age? about 35?



Any of the NET jobs.

If I was looking to get in at your age I would pick "Botswain" you seem well suited and should excel quickly.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Dec 2008)

I think that should be enough to give worldtraveller321 a chance to reconsider his approach to asking questions.  


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Dec 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Wow, big words from a LS with 11 years reserve 9 reg.  Are you scared of someone taking your spot?



Thats quite enough. I don't know if there is previous history here but this is uncalled for based on what I see in this thread.


----------

